

Recent git features - pieter
http://jasonrudolph.com/blog/2009/05/27/git-up-10-reasons-to-upgrade-your-old-git-installation/

======
pieter
My personal favorite is:

    
    
        git checkout --track origin/master
    

to create a local branch 'master' that tracks the branch 'master' on 'origin',
and checks it out.

~~~
jessmartin
That is a nice feature. Up 'til now I've been using git_remote_branch
(<http://github.com/webmat/git_remote_branch/tree/master>).

